# Passt eine Accelero Hybrid 2 auf eine R9 290X Vapor-X?



## ShaneGoozeman (31. Juli 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

die Überschrift spricht ja eigentlich schon für sich.

Als weitere Ausführung sei nur noch gesagt das es sich bei dem PCB der Vapor-X nicht um das Referenz PCB der R9 290x handelt und ich daher von jemand der genau das kombiniert hat wissen möchte ob es möglich ist.

Danke schonmal.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (31. Juli 2014)

Passen sollte er, da man nicht unbedingt ein Ref PCB braucht, aber mach bei einer Vapor würde ich es nicht machen, lieber zurück schicken oder verkaufen und gegen eine Tri X tauschen, die kostet weniger und du kannst auch einen Morpheus installieren.


----------



## ShaneGoozeman (31. Juli 2014)

@ Quack der Frosch: Und warum hast du dann den AH II auf deiner 290?


Deine Aussafe ist zwar richtig, aber ich wollte es so kominieren und ich muss leider sagen, dass mir ein "sollte" als Auskunft nicht reicht. Arctic schreibt auf seiner Website nicht zum Spaß das Sie für die Kompatibilität zu Nicht-Referenz-Karten nicht garantieren.

Deshalb hatte ich auch geschrieben das ich die Antwort gerne von jemand haben möchte der die AH II auf seiner Vapor-X drauf hat.

Trotzdem danke für deine Antwort.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (31. Juli 2014)

Ich habe den AC auf 2 ehemaligen Tri X, jemanden der diesen auf einer Vapor X hat wirst du nicht finden, da die meisten so eine Karte nicht umbauen  Die Sache ist, dem Chip Kühler ists egal ob Ref PCB oder nicht, bei der Backplate musst du dann halt selbst schauen wo Ram und VRMs sind um dort die Wärmeleitpads zu installieren.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (31. Juli 2014)

Musst du testen. Die Stromversorgung wurde waagerecht zur GPU gelegt und nicht wie beim Referenzdesign senkrecht. Kann also sein. Dass das nix wird.


----------



## ShaneGoozeman (31. Juli 2014)

Danke Pseudoephedrin. (der Name gefällt mir)

Also bestellen, schnell testen und ggf. gleich wieder zurück?

Das Zitat von Adi1 unterstütze ich genau so!


----------



## beren2707 (31. Juli 2014)

Zurückschicken ist nicht drin, da Sapphire keinen Kühlerwechsel vorsieht - im Widerruf ist sowas eh nicht drin. 
Ja, der Hybrid II "passt", die Vapor-X ist dafür aber mMn die schlechtmöglichste Karte, da...


VRM-Anordnung komplett anders, somit weniger Angriffsmöglichkeit für den und (noch) kompliziertere Anbringung des Backside-Cooler(s) des ACH II.
Backplate der Vapor müsste durch Backside-Cooler des ACH II ersetzt werden - wegen der rückseitigen Kühlerchen würde das ohne die Entfernung derselben nicht hinhaun.
Wie beim ACH II üblich müsste der Backside-Cooler (wenn er doch angebracht wird) ordentlich belüftet werden (im Idealfall zwei 120mm-Lüfter draufblasen lassen).
Wenn man den ACH II nutzen möchte, sollte man eine Referenzkarte nehmen. Wozu die Vapor-X kaufen, wenn man die Mehrinvestition (Kühler, bessere VRM-Kühlung bei Nutzung des Kühlers, Backplate etc.) größtenteils mit dem ACH II eh nicht ausschöpfen kann oder der Backside-Cooler eh nicht passen würde? 

Edit: Mein Tipp: Die MSI-Referenzkarte für ~405€ kaufen, dann den ACH II (oder den Morpheus, je nachdem welcher Kühler besser ins Gehäuse passt) besorgen und auf die gleiche Summe der 290X Vapor-X kommen.  MSI erlaubt BTW den Kühlerwechsel, man stünde also in dieser Hinsicht besser als mit der Vapor-X da.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (31. Juli 2014)

beren2707 schrieb:


> Zurückschicken ist nicht drin, da Sapphire keinen Kühlerwechsel vorsieht - im Widerruf ist sowas eh nicht drin.
> Ja, der Hybrid II "passt", die Vapor-X ist dafür aber mMn die schlechtmöglichste Karte, da...
> 
> 
> ...


Danke für deinen Denkanstoß.

Der Hybrid 2 passt nur bedingt, die Backplate gar nicht. Die VRM-Kühler haben hinten auf dem PCB nochmals kleine Kühlsteinchen drauf. Von daher wird das nix.

Danke für das Kompliment [emoji3]


----------



## ShaneGoozeman (31. Juli 2014)

Danke an euch beide. Das waren die entscheidenden Denkanstöße. Der AH II bleibt also beim Händler und ich lasse die Karte wie sie ist.

Danke.


----------



## beren2707 (31. Juli 2014)

Bitte sehr. 
Wenn die Vapor-X eh schon vorhanden ist, mMn die beste Entscheidung. 
Falls dir der Kühler etwas zu laut sein sollte, kannst du auch eine angepasste Lüfterkurve einstellen. Schau bei Bedarf mal im 290-LT vorbei, Evgasüchtiger ist da der Spezi was die Vapor-X (wenn auch die 290 non-X) und deren Drehzahlen für eine ausreichende GPU- und VRM-Temperatur angeht.


----------



## ShaneGoozeman (31. Juli 2014)

Danke beren. Die Entscheidung ist auch mit Hilfe der PCGH gefallen 

In der PCGH Printausgabe 07/14 is dazu (Karte optimieren) auch genau meine Karte behandelt. Leider ist mit Angenehmer Lautstärke nur bis 45% Drehzahl zu rechnen. Dann kommt die Karte aber leider auf 85 Grad bei 23 Grad Umgebungstemeperatur.

Bin vom Vorgänger (Sapphire HD 7970 OC) doch recht verwöhnt. Die hat max. 73 Grad erreicht bei gleichen Bedingungen. Und die 7970 war auch bei 65% Drehzahl leiser als die R9 bei 55%.

Pauschaltouristen sagen: Hawaii ist halt nicht Tahiti!


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (31. Juli 2014)

ShaneGoozeman schrieb:


> Hawaii ist halt nicht Tahiti!


Genau. Ein Hund ist halt keine Katze.
Und da liegt der Hund begraben. Man kann keine Äpfel mit Birnen vergleichen.

Jeder Lüfter ist unterschiedlich. Liegt an der Größe, der Leistung und dem Konstrukt, was drunter ist.


----------

